# MZ or M3... which will it be?



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Now that it is official...* we WILL get an MZ4 in MY06...* :thumbup: I must decide whether to order the MZ or  the M3.

I love the idea of both for rather different reasons. I know the info on the MZ is scarce... for now anyway... but I thought starting the debate was a good idea since we do know some of the critical details already... like the fact that it WILL come with a version of the current M3 engine. I won't make a final decision until I see and drive the new MZ... but I thought the discussion could be helpful none the less. Please feel free to share your thoughts as the months role by and the information becomes more and more available.

Thanks!

I'm so excited... I can hardly stand it... this mother better be good! :thumbup:

OH... and definitely post any pics that surface as well! I wanna see this thing so bad... :banana:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Your choice, great classic looking car, or an ugly POS.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Pinecone said:


> Your choice, great classic looking car, or an ugly POS.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

See... now that's exactly what I'm talking about. I did NOT like the Z3 in regular trim... AT ALL... BUT LOVE the hell out of the M roadster and the coupe. Do you think that there is any chance that the M version of the Z4 will be like that? You have to admit... from a performance stand point... how could this car not completely kick ass. If it were all about looks... there would be no question: M3.


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

SpeedFreak! said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> See... now that's exactly what I'm talking about. I did NOT like the Z3 in regular trim... AT ALL... BUT LOVE the hell out of the M roadster and the coupe. Do you think that there is any chance that the M version of the Z4 will be like that? You have to admit... from a performance stand point... how could this car not completely kick ass. If it were all about looks... there would be no question: M3.


It definetly be fast, I never got to drive an M-Roadster but had both a 01 Z3 3.0 and 03 Z4 2.5, also owned an M3, the Z4 handled so much better than the Z3 and for that reason I would love to test drive one after it is broken in  . I bet they only offer 6-speed unless the M3 SMG II will work in the Z4, I dont believe they would use the current SMG in the Z4 for the M-Roadster IMO. I hope it has a really cool set of wheels, if BMW does it right (ex. offer wheels people want like offered in canada and europe now on the Z4), price it loaded around $53k, I believe it will sell, surely it will be cost less than the current M3.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I have to go with the MZ.
The Z4 styling has REALLY grown on me...and the fact that I see several M3s every day and would likely see far fewer MZs would be a factor.

I can't imagine that the MZ would be any less fun to drive than the M3 or the Z4 3.0 which are both more fun than a puppy on Christmas morning.


----------



## Woody (Apr 21, 2002)

My friend just called me-he is driving on the I-10 going towards Palm Springs & saw 2 MZ4 test mules in disguise-4 pipes and flared fenders :thumbup: !

He saw that they both had laptop computers sitting in the R/F seats.


----------



## Z4phillygirl (May 1, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> Now that it is official...* we WILL get an MZ4 in MY06...* :thumbup: I must decide whether to order the MZ or  the M3.
> 
> I love the idea of both for rather different reasons. I know the info on the MZ is scarce... for now anyway... but I thought starting the debate was a good idea since we do know some of the critical details already... like the fact that it WILL come with a version of the current M3 engine. I won't make a final decision until I see and drive the new MZ... but I thought the discussion could be helpful none the less. Please feel free to share your thoughts as the months role by and the information becomes more and more available.
> 
> ...


Well, judging by your info, you already have a 330 and an X5, so why not go with the MZ? I think an MZ4 roadster would be hella coool! There are so many M3's on the road, it's nice to see something different, ya know? Plus, this way you'll now have a convertible in the garage. :thumbup:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Z4phillygirl said:


> Well, judging by your info, you already have a 330 and an X5, so why not go with the MZ? I think an MZ4 roadster would be hella coool! There are so many M3's on the road, it's nice to see something different, ya know? Plus, this way you'll now have a convertible in the garage. :thumbup:


I couldn't agree more... :thumbup: ... and this has been my thinking all along. PLUS... if the drive train is actually the same... or better  ... then I think it would be safe to say that the MZ would kick the M3's ass! :eeps:


----------

